# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  City of Ghosts handelt in Kambodscha

## schiene

Habe mir den Film gekauft,da er in Kambodscha handelt.Viele Szenen wurden in Kep,einem unser Aufenthaltsorte gedreht.
Der Film wurde 2001/02 produziert und all zu viel gabs auch nicht von Kep zu sehen.
Zeitweise ganz spannend,vor allem dem Ende zu.Nicht der Knaller,aber anschauen kann man ihn sich schon mal.
Hier noch bissel was zum Film:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/City_of_Ghosts

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hm, scheint ja ein totaler Flop gewesen zu sein, 17 Mio. Produktionskosten und hat in den US-Kinos 325000 eingespielt. Aber so geht es wohl vielen Filmen.

----------


## schiene

> Hm, scheint ja ein totaler Flop gewesen zu sein, 17 Mio. Produktionskosten und hat in den US-Kinos 325000 eingespielt. Aber so geht es wohl vielen Filmen.


wie gesagt,man verpaßt nix wenn man ihn nicht gesehen hat,aber ich habe schon schlechtere Filme gesehen.  ::  
Wahrscheinlich waren bei den Produktionskosten die Girls in Kambodscha so teuer
 ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Was??? Wieviel Millionen Girls spielen denn da mit?  ::

----------


## schiene

> Was??? Wieviel Millionen Girls spielen denn da mit?


nee,nee,ich meinte die Spesenkosten welche in Kambodscha verbraucht wurden,sie zählen ja auch zu den Produktionskosten  ::

----------

